# Photos from todays CT Sun Media Day



## atotalsportsfan (Apr 23, 2005)

Found this link on another board.


http://www.sportspagemagazine.com/images/sun/2005/mediaday/


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Great pics. Who's baby is this? She is sooooooooo cute.
http://www.sportspagemagazine.com/images/sun/2005/mediaday/IMG_4074.html


----------

